# No 120hz refresh rate available windows settings (using 120hz monitor)



## combatboot (Feb 15, 2008)

Just got my first 120hz monitor and I dont get why the only refresh rate available for me is 60hz.
I asked someone at micro center about this and he showed me a 120hz monitor with win 7 that had multiple resolutions, including 120hz, available in windows in the advanced windows display settings. He said I needed to uncheck the box that says "hide modes that this monitor cannot display", but this box is greyed out for me.
Same in catalyst control center, 60hz only.

Here are some screenshots
af82d6dc6a46b7f56d1b473729bbf497.png
6939faafb91dcb18154a5dd727d96ada.png

Connection: minidisplayport to dvi adapter / dvi in
Samsung s27a950d
Eyefinity 6 5870

Also have the monitor drivers installed
adf37d9ccf49d586474e66a1b4f25d8e.png
Installed the dvi one, since Im connected dvi. Im supposing thats correct.

Thx.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what graphic card?


----------



## combatboot (Feb 15, 2008)

I listed it...more specifically ati eyefinity 6 HD radeon 5870 cf
ATI Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition Gaming - HotHardware

The card was listed under my monitor take a look


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

combatboot said:


> I listed it...more specifically ati eyefinity 6 HD radeon 5870 cf
> ATI Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition Gaming - HotHardware
> 
> The card was listed under my monitor take a look


how many monitors do you have connected? If you have more than one, disconnect them and just to see if you can get the higher refresh rate. Some monitors dont play good together when it comes to refresh rates.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think that because the mode you have selected is 1920x1080 @ 60hz, try setting it down to a lower resolution like 1600 x 900 and see if it allows 120hz refresh rate.


----------



## combatboot (Feb 15, 2008)

sobeit said:


> how many monitors do you have connected? If you have more than one, disconnect them and just to see if you can get the higher refresh rate. Some monitors dont play good together when it comes to refresh rates.


No I only have the one monitor connected.


----------



## combatboot (Feb 15, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> I think that because the mode you have selected is 1920x1080 @ 60hz, try setting it down to a lower resolution like 1600 x 900 and see if it allows 120hz refresh rate.


Thx for the reply but no that didnt work either. I think it could be my adapter, first off someone mentioned that to do the 120hz, if Im connected dvi, it needs to be a dual link dvi cable. He stated that most dvi cabls arent dual link, and that I should try the cable provided with the monitor.
Well that didnt work either.
Somone said on another forum that the adapter that Im forced to use, wont have 120hz support, and nor will any of the minidiplayport to whatever adapters either, thus messing the whole thing up, as I had originally suspected.
So Ive ordered a high speed minidisplayport to displayport cable, which one of them recommended I do, and that is supposed to for sure have the 120hz support. Im crossing my fingers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the User Manual, it supports 120hz on the DP and DVI outputs. HDMI appears to max at 60hz.

As the supplied DVI cable did not work, I'd suspect a video driver or video card issue. Have you tried updating the video drivers?


----------



## AwkwardAura (Feb 13, 2012)

Did you ever find a resolve to this issue? I just got a 120hz monitor and I am in the exact same boat. Using dual link dvi, updated CCC drivers and I find no option to set refresh to 120. Also tried ATI Tray tools with no luck.
-Awkward


----------

